# Question?



## suhas2112 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi i'm going to buy a new 3x3x3 cube from C4U and i am on a limited budget. I wanted to know whether i should buy an old type a (lubed and assembled by C4U) or a type d (unlubricated) cause i can't seem to find silicone spray in India??

Any suggestions/ where can i get Silicone spray in India??
BTW, Ebay.com doesn't deliver to India and Ebay.in doesn't have it...

Thanks in advance,
Suhas2112


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey suhas2112. My answer to that is to get a type A because for 1, type A is better than D and 2, it comes lubed and assembled (like u said you cant get silicone spray in India.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 26, 2008)

There must be some place at your country that sells silicone spray...it's common in hardware shops...or the hardware department in supermarkets.
Look around...i'm sure you'll find it


----------



## Escher (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah you can probably find it in hardware stores...
please be specific with your thread titles though, its misleading in that it doesnt tell you ANYTHING...


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry with about the title...
Thanks for the help...
I was also wondering, is it worth it to get the skidproof stickers from C4U??


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry for double posting, but should I get the old or new type a? What about type a III and II?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 26, 2008)

If you're getting a Type A, make sure it's the old type A.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

When you order a type A, you will already get stickers, so don't really need skidproof stickers


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 26, 2008)

are the skid proof stickers better than the pvc ones?? Also, which colour should i buy? Black or white?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 26, 2008)

suhas2112 said:


> are the skid proof stickers better than the pvc ones?? Also, which colour should i buy? Black or white?


Skid proof stickers are thin and they peel. Do not get them. PVC stickers are better.

Black and white cube? That's your choice. White cubes generally turn a little better than black cubes though...


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok guys thanks for all the help!!! 

I'm finally ordering my Type a (white and lubed) without skidproof stickers TODAY!!!!

BTW I've never understood why almost all speedcubers use Black cube even though white ones move smoother... Can someone please explain??


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 27, 2008)

When people start learning to solve a cube, they buy a simpler cube which is black. many of them are used to it and do not like to change to other colours.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 27, 2008)

suhas2112 said:


> Hi i'm going to buy a new 3x3x3 cube from C4U and i am on a limited budget. I wanted to know whether i should buy an old type a (lubed and assembled by C4U) or a type d (unlubricated) cause i can't seem to find silicone spray in India??
> 
> Any suggestions/ where can i get Silicone spray in India??
> BTW, Ebay.com doesn't deliver to India and Ebay.in doesn't have it...
> ...



Hi Suhas2112!

Getting it lubed by C4U is not really good. They won't break in before lubing and that is not very good. Which place in India do you stay? I know where you can get silicne spray in chennai. And I can help you find where to get in Delhi. I heard that there are places in Banglore where you can get it. All you need to ask is for silicone spray or plastic mould spray(if the hardware store chaps didn't understand what the silicone spray is)

I guess now its too late.


----------



## FelixC (Oct 27, 2008)

Silicone spray isn't too important. I use vaseline and it goes well. Also, vaseline very cheap.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 27, 2008)

vaseline corrodes/spoils your cube over some time.
Don't use it.


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 27, 2008)

siva.shanmukh said:


> suhas2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i'm going to buy a new 3x3x3 cube from C4U and i am on a limited budget. I wanted to know whether i should buy an old type a (lubed and assembled by C4U) or a type d (unlubricated) cause i can't seem to find silicone spray in India??
> ...



I haven't bought it yet... So i can scrap the lubing from C4U. But where can i find Silicone spray in Bangalore?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't there any hardware stores or DIY stores nearby?


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 28, 2008)

I checked around 6 hardware stores near my house and all of them had never even heard of Silicone Spray. Have to try plastic mould spray... Can i find it in car shops??


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Oct 29, 2008)

suhas2112 said:


> I checked around 6 hardware stores near my house and all of them had never even heard of Silicone Spray. Have to try plastic mould spray... Can i find it in car shops??



I am not totally sure where to buy it in Banglore. But it should not be too difficult. Try to find those hardware shops which supplies things to plastic industry. You may ask for a plastic mould spray. The spray is actually used to spray in plastic moulds, so that it won't stick to the mould. In the hardware shops near by jus ask if they know where you can get this silicon spray/plastic mould spray.

I am planning to make a huge order from C4Y soon. If you want it very soon, you may go ahead and order, but if you can wait, we can order from my account. I get good discount as I have a lot of points on my c4y account. I have friends who go to banglore towards the end of november. I can send you the cubes and a slicone spray bottle(if you need). Or if you know someone who comes from chennai to banglore even before that, you can get it earlier.


----------



## Ellis (Oct 29, 2008)

FelixC said:


> Silicone spray isn't too important. I use vaseline and it goes well. Also, vaseline very cheap.


whaa?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 30, 2008)

FelixC said:


> Silicone spray isn't too important. I use vaseline and it goes well. Also, vaseline very cheap.




Ignore that. Silicone > Vaseline


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 30, 2008)

FelixC said:


> Silicone spray isn't too important. I use vaseline and it goes well. Also, vaseline very cheap.


You think Vaseline is better than silicone spray?

Interesting. How fast do you average on 3x3?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2008)

> Silicone spray isn't too important


For beginners that is true.


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 31, 2008)

siva.shanmukh said:


> suhas2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked around 6 hardware stores near my house and all of them had never even heard of Silicone Spray. Have to try plastic mould spray... Can i find it in car shops??
> ...



I have already ordered the cubes from C4U. Thanks for the offer though!!! I still have to try asking them for plastic mould spray... Could you please ask around as to where i can find it in Bangalore.

Thanks
Suhas


----------



## ManuK (Oct 31, 2008)

Would you please tell me the shipping cost/total cost u had to pay?
Just wanted to know before buying


----------



## suhas2112 (Oct 31, 2008)

ManuK said:


> Would you please tell me the shipping cost/total cost u had to pay?
> Just wanted to know before buying



I ordered by air and had to pay $6 for shipping... 

BTW, how long does it usually take to ship to India by air?


----------



## ManuK (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks,
Finally ordered!!


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2008)

silicone spray is much better than vaseline, as petroleum jelly melts/eats the plastic in many cubes. if you leave it in for too long, or put too much on, you end up ruining the insides of your cube.
the effect of silicone spray is better i.e it makes your cube turn smoother than vaseline does, it doesn't eat your cube, it is relatively easy to get, & it is very easy to apply.
lol and badmephisto has a neat tutorial on what gives the best results


----------

